# Anyone with snotty like cm? 4 BFPs Congrats Bells81, Zippy, Helena_lynn, BabyB!!!!



## Helena_

I'm 7dpo and ever since yesterday I've had small patches of snot-like cm. It's really odd. I don't have any other symptoms (well dizzy and a headache but I don't think I'll count that as a symptom because it can be from anything). Today it seems to be happening more than yesterday. I also had a temp dip (below cover line) so idk what that's about... Anyone else?


----------



## Krippy

I had this today too Helena_Lynn! I have heard it is a good sign and I noticed you posted on a couple of other threads about the same thing. It looks like it was good sign for them too. If they don't answer I would just look at the date they wrote and how far along they are and you should be able to figure it out! But I am having good tingly feelings for me...hoping it is good news for you too! Good luck and keep me updated!


----------



## Helena_

Thanks for replying and yeah I can do that but I was on my phone so I couldn't see signatures.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have this too! I am only 5dpo though and it was the weirdest thing I have ever seen. Kind of gross too. Hope it's a good thing.


----------



## Helena_

it is gross! Wish I could just hurry up and take a test haha


----------



## Krippy

Me too! Going crazy in this 2WW!


----------



## Helena_

When is everyone testing?


----------



## drsquid

im the 25th, one week down, one to go. lots of symptoms.. fingers crossed


----------



## Kimbre

i was trying to write a post on this!i was wondering if anyone has ever had it as well. ive never ever had it. could it at all be semen? i hope its not and i hope that its a good sign. im having bad headaches too. im 7 DPO today.


----------



## Helena_

Oh wait I read your post on IMS wrong. I thought you said you were 5dpo. I'm so excited that we're at the same dpo!!! haha god I'm such a geek


----------



## Helena_

ok so I did some digging of mucus plugs and I found this thread started by a woman who's actually pregnant right now and said she thinks she's losing her mucus plug. Her picture is EXACTLY what my cm looks like. Mine is maybe a bit smaller and a little more yellow (but I'm taking vitamin b so my pee is ultra yellow so that could be why)https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/853316-picture-cm-spoiler-mucus-plug.html


----------



## Helena_

AND I also found this from her (did a little bnb snooping...wanted to see if she had any other threads about it haha) in her tww she had what we have. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/561315-snot-like-tinged-yellow-cm.html

Man I feel like a stalker...


----------



## arnz09

Omg I so pleased you started this thread! I just had the same right now when checking cp, it's just like ewcm but really white.

I'm excited reading those posts about it being a tell tale bfp sign, FX girls and let me know how your testing goes!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haha, so gross, but yeah mine was a little like that picture too. Glad you stalked her posts to find that. Only I had bits of white mixed in like an actual egg white but thicker/snotty like texture? This thread is so gross, but when you are curious it's helpful to know other people going through the same thing.


----------



## Helena_

Haha yea it is. jesus, the things we openly talk about when ttc ..


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena, your chart looks good. Hopefully you implanted yesterday! My chart is bonkers, but my bedroom has been changing from really cold to really hot, so I don't know how accurate my temps are :/


----------



## Helena_

Thanks! I realllllly hope so lol. 

Your chart looks fine to me! When is af due again?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> Thanks! I realllllly hope so lol.
> 
> Your chart looks fine to me! When is af due again?

I have no earthly clue when af is due. I got off bcp in January and had my first period on Dec 19th. This in turn means I have no idea how long my lp is, but I ovulated so late that I know my cycle is going to be long. I just figured I would test 14-16 days after ovulation if af never shows up. This is my first month offically ttc instead of not trying not preventing.


----------



## Helena_

oh wow. That's great that you ovulated so soon after bcp. I bet you get the egg in the next few months. Maybe even this month, aren't you most fertile after the stopping the pill?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> oh wow. That's great that you ovulated so soon after bcp. I bet you get the egg in the next few months. Maybe even this month, aren't you most fertile after the stopping the pill?

Sorry I meant I stopped bcp January 2011 and had my first period Dec 19th 2011. I think I have only offically ovulated twice since getting off bcp, sometime last month and then 6 days ago this month. I have been taking Vitex since mid November, and I am positive that is what brought my cycle back to life. Hoping to get my cycles back to normal soon, but I would love to see a bfp at the end of this month and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Helena_

oh wow ok nvm that's a long time. Vitex is supposed to be really great but it didn't do anything for me :( eventually had to get clomid


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well hopefully we don't have to worry about our cycles anymore and instead move on to worrying about the growing healthy child in our bellies. Hope snot cm is a good sign :)


----------



## Helena_

YES!! We will get our bfps in the next week or so!!! Oh man I'm terrified of all the worry I'll have while pregnant


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

I'm so glad someone has posted about snotty cm - I went to the loo at lunchtime, thought I would do a quick cp check and my cm was creamy, but yellow tinged. i've never had this before and the past 6 months, my cm this time of the cycle is quite scarce and white.

I have had a little lower back ache today, but I also have a slight cold too, so wondering if thats related to be being poorly. Who knows....

I am 7dpo (my ticker is out by a day) and debating whether to test tomorrow....i've had no cramping, no spotting, slight sore boobs today but thats about it. I hate the 2ww.

good luck to you all, 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bells81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so glad someone has posted about snotty cm - I went to the loo at lunchtime, thought I would do a quick cp check and my cm was creamy, but yellow tinged. i've never had this before and the past 6 months, my cm this time of the cycle is quite scarce and white.
> 
> I have had a little lower back ache today, but I also have a slight cold too, so wondering if thats related to be being poorly. Who knows....
> 
> I am 7dpo (my ticker is out by a day) and debating whether to test tomorrow....i've had no cramping, no spotting, slight sore boobs today but thats about it. I hate the 2ww.
> 
> good luck to you all,
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

Good luck, I think 8dpo is pretty early to test, so if you do don't be suprised to see a bfn even if you are actually prego.


----------



## Helena_

8dpo is very early to test. Implantation doesn't usually happen until about 7dpoish. Don't be surprised and sad if you get a bfn. I'm gonna start testing at 10dpo, I think. I'll do 10dpo, 11dpo and then the day af is due. First I'll wipe before I dip my stick lol. Hate when you test and then wipe and find af has come


----------



## arnz09

Bells81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so glad someone has posted about snotty cm - I went to the loo at lunchtime, thought I would do a quick cp check and my cm was creamy, but yellow tinged. i've never had this before and the past 6 months, my cm this time of the cycle is quite scarce and white.
> 
> I have had a little lower back ache today, but I also have a slight cold too, so wondering if thats related to be being poorly. Who knows....
> 
> I am 7dpo (my ticker is out by a day) and debating whether to test tomorrow....i've had no cramping, no spotting, slight sore boobs today but thats about it. I hate the 2ww.
> 
> good luck to you all,
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

Me too with the cold and lower back ache, and temps up which I hope is good. Your temp is looking really good too :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm so glad you started this thread Helena!

I am 5dpo (I think) and this morning when I woke up I had loads of EWCM, the second time I went the EWCM had gone and it was quite dry down there. The 3rd time I went I checked my CP and my cervix was closed, but I had the biggest chunk of snot like CM on my finger?!?! It looked like I'd just blown my nose. When I've just been to the loo now I felt very wet down there and when I checked I've got loads of lotiony White CM? I think I've possible had every single type of CM going just today!

I really hope it's a good sign. My cervix was very tightly closed earlier

X


----------



## Helena_

wow I really hope we all get our bfps! The snot cm is so odd.. it's kinda like ewcm but tougher


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yeah, good luck to everyone

X


----------



## Kimbre

Helena_Lynn said:


> ok so I did some digging of mucus plugs and I found this thread started by a woman who's actually pregnant right now and said she thinks she's losing her mucus plug. Her picture is EXACTLY what my cm looks like. Mine is maybe a bit smaller and a little more yellow (but I'm taking vitamin b so my pee is ultra yellow so that could be why)https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/853316-picture-cm-spoiler-mucus-plug.html

haha thats my TTC buddy Brandi who posted that. yeah it looks like my mucus plug looked like. i lost maybe a little here and there and then in a couple days my water broke. its depressing for me that shes about to give birth and im STILL not pregnant!


----------



## Krippy

Ok all this is a symptom question:

Anyone ever heard of having broken blood vessels on the swollen sore bb's? My nipples are killing me, my breast are hard and now there are broken blood vessels on one breast...I definitely have never gotten this with PMS or my last pregnancy so just curious if anyone knows anything!

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Kimbre

sorry i dont know anything about the broken blood vessels=/

does anyone know how youre suppose to tell if your cervix is closed if you've had a kid already?? bc mine always feels sort of open no matter what.

today i have a cold, NO sore bbs yet?, a little fertile/snotty CM and very creamy CM, heartburn, headaches. i see others have a cold as well. im also CRAZY tired and have a slight fever. I slept for 3 hours today and now i feel like sleeping again! im never that tired?


----------



## Krippy

Your cervix is never supposed to fully close after you have given birth! :)


----------



## Kimbre

yeah lol it SUX because i cant tell if i could be preggo or not. and the APP always asks open/medium/closed. its like UMMM its never closed lol.


----------



## Kimbre

but then again it makes me feel better if i check it and its not closed, that doesnt mean im out.


----------



## Krippy

Totally understand...Our angel was 9 pounds 10 ounces and his birth was only 4 months or so ago. So yeah...definitely not closed anymore! lol!


----------



## Krippy

But I am soft and high and only partially closed...can't really tell because it is so high, can't reach! I know TMI...gotta love these forums!


----------



## Kimbre

mine is super high and firm. partially closed.

im so sorry about your angel, i just had a miscarriage last month.... i cant imagine what you went through. FX for you! when are you testing??


----------



## Krippy

Mine is weird...it is soft but firm. Who knows?!?!?

I am testing on Monday if the AF doesn't come...Fingers and toes crossed for both of us! When are you testing?


----------



## resque07

Just wanted to post I am due for af on the 25th and everyday I get a clump of snotty cm stretchy. Normally I would be having dry sticky cm at this point. So I to was wandering if this could be a sign for me I dunno.fingers crossed


----------



## Kimbre

im trying to wait until day of AF or day after she's due. im due for her on the 24th i believe.


----------



## Krippy

Kimbre said:


> im trying to wait until day of AF or day after she's due. im due for her on the 24th i believe.

I wanted to wait until Wednesday but I also want to be realistic and know that I would never make it that long. LOL...I am already going crazy! :)


----------



## MommyH

Hope you don't mind if I jump in...I think this might be what I have going on too...mine is not yellow but clear with white streaks in it! I was trying to figure out why in the world I would have EWCM after O...but it seems like I am experiencing it a lot earlier than you all, I'm only 2-3 dpo...or so I thought?! Maybe I haven't even O'd?? Can you take a look at my chart too please and give any thoughts?? It's in my sig


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have stopped having snotty cm the past two days, but still have tons of creamy cm over here at 7dpo and I am usually dry until right before af. It's weird for me to have creamy cm for days on in when I am not due for af. I am also really tired when normally I can stay up for hours after DH if I wanted to. Told DH I would wait until nearly the end of the month to test, not sure who I am joking thinking I can wait that long. I would like to at least wait until 13dpo though...


----------



## Kimbre

im also having a hard time waiting. ugh.

my fertile looking/snotty CM has tapered off a bit too, but i have a crazy amount of CM... im sooo tired too. i always stay up hours past DH does and im finding it hard to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Krippy

I have been ridiculously tired too...I have slept five 10 hours sleeps in a row! Ooohhhh let this weekend fly by for us!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yeah the past two days I haven't argued with DH's 10pm bedtime, in fact I have been leading the way to getting ready for bed on time. I have also taken a nap the past two days. Also I attended a funeral today and talk about emotional. It was for my DH's granny and I am pretty sure I cried harder then half of his family! I am a mess over here, but the emotional part is probably more about being a female then being possibly pregnant.


----------



## MommyH

Okay so after I wrote this post a little bit ago I just went to the bathroom and checked cm/cp again and now I'm dry but a little creamy and my cp has definitely shifted down and gotten more firm/closed!! NOW I feel like I O'd lol there was one tiny tiny glob of firm jelly substance but for the most part it was creamy that dried up almost instantly.


----------



## Krippy

MommyH said:


> Hope you don't mind if I jump in...I think this might be what I have going on too...mine is not yellow but clear with white streaks in it! I was trying to figure out why in the world I would have EWCM after O...but it seems like I am experiencing it a lot earlier than you all, I'm only 2-3 dpo...or so I thought?! Maybe I haven't even O'd?? Can you take a look at my chart too please and give any thoughts?? It's in my sig

Sorry MommyH...I do not chart and do not have a clue about what they should look like. Sorry but I wish you all the babydust in the world. Hoping you stick with us! :)


----------



## Helena_

Gotta catch up! I'll check out charts later. Kimbre I cant wait for you to test! Text me when you do!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MommyH said:


> Okay so after I wrote this post a little bit ago I just went to the bathroom and checked cm/cp again and now I'm dry but a little creamy and my cp has definitely shifted down and gotten more firm/closed!! NOW I feel like I O'd lol there was one tiny tiny glob of firm jelly substance but for the most part it was creamy that dried up almost instantly.

Yay I looked at your chart and ff finally gave you crosshairs for your o day. Congrats :) looks like the perfect time too because your previous bding around that day, good luck!


----------



## MommyH

Yes I was excited this morning!! I still feel like my temps should be higher but I don't really know why I think that...I have definitely dried up and have a little creamy cm but for the most part just dry. Wish we would have bd thebdaybafter too but oh we'll hopefully dh's gut feelings are right about us catching the egg and this being our month :)


----------



## Helena_

I had a dream that I announced my bfp here. it was so real, I woke up thinking I actually had. I want it to be real!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Helena_Lynn said:


> I had a dream that I announced my bfp here. it was so real, I woke up thinking I actually had. I want it to be real!

Maybe it's a sign of what's to come!

X


----------



## Helena_

I hope! I have that feeling yoy have when reality crashes down and you realize that it was all a dream. It really sucks!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Maybe this cycle will be different :) fingers crossed! You testing tomorrow?

X


----------



## resque07

Well ladies af is due in 4 days I took one of those early first response hpt and got a bfn so I guess my snotty cm wasn't a sign of baby just af. Fingers crossed for everyone else.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> I had a dream that I announced my bfp here. it was so real, I woke up thinking I actually had. I want it to be real!

Can't wait!


----------



## MommyH

Resque you are not out till she shows!! Test again in a couple days fx for you!!!


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

Just catching up with everyone....

Thanks for everyone's adv re testing a 8dpo - yes it is very early but I am a poas addict! I can handle the bfn, it's the day af actually arrives that always makes me have a little cry.

But I haven't tested....may do tomorrow at 10dpo. If I'm honest, I'm expecting a bfn - I know I'm nor out till she shows, but my cold has gone an I have no symptoms! I have creamy cm, still yellow tinged, not lots. My cp is closed, firm and medium.

Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just catching up with everyone....
> 
> Thanks for everyone's adv re testing a 8dpo - yes it is very early but I am a poas addict! I can handle the bfn, it's the day af actually arrives that always makes me have a little cry.
> 
> But I haven't tested....may do tomorrow at 10dpo. If I'm honest, I'm expecting a bfn - I know I'm nor out till she shows, but my cold has gone an I have no symptoms! I have creamy cm, still yellow tinged, not lots. My cp is closed, firm and medium.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm......

We shall see, it's hard to tell until a bfp or af shows up. Sometimes people have tons of symptoms, sometimes you get a bfp when you are certain you are out of the race. I am not testing until at least 14dpo if I can wait that long.


----------



## arnz09

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just catching up with everyone....
> 
> Thanks for everyone's adv re testing a 8dpo - yes it is very early but I am a poas addict! I can handle the bfn, it's the day af actually arrives that always makes me have a little cry.
> 
> But I haven't tested....may do tomorrow at 10dpo. If I'm honest, I'm expecting a bfn - I know I'm nor out till she shows, but my cold has gone an I have no symptoms! I have creamy cm, still yellow tinged, not lots. My cp is closed, firm and medium.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm......


Hey bells do you know what cp should b before af? mine is medium (I think) and really soft, last night I checked at 7pm and it was low but it's popped up again, idk...


----------



## anorak

I am 5 DPO and I have had a headache all day. Also my CM was a little sticky today. Like gloopy.....and smooth...


----------



## MommyH

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just catching up with everyone....
> 
> Thanks for everyone's adv re testing a 8dpo - yes it is very early but I am a poas addict! I can handle the bfn, it's the day af actually arrives that always makes me have a little cry.
> 
> But I haven't tested....may do tomorrow at 10dpo. If I'm honest, I'm expecting a bfn - I know I'm nor out till she shows, but my cold has gone an I have no symptoms! I have creamy cm, still yellow tinged, not lots. My cp is closed, firm and medium.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm......

Your chart still looks beautiful though, got my fx for you ;)


----------



## Kimbre

im feeling like i may be out. i had a bit of dull cramps today nothing crazy, but it makes me think AF is on her way and some pinching. the weird part is my bbs arent hurting yet? i usually start hurting right after O until AF, or a week b4 AF.

just seeing creamy CM at this point but a lot of it.

Helena when you say text you did you mean message you? because i dont have your phone number to text ya=)


----------



## Helena_

Oh I thought you were apart of that chat on IMS. My.number is 2017900925


----------



## Kimbre

what chat?


----------



## Bells81

I think I'm out _again_....

My temp really dropped today to just above the coverline :(

Decided to take an ic hpt and to no surprise it was a bfn.


----------



## Helena_

I don't understand my chart...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Bells81 said:


> I think I'm out _again_....
> 
> My temp really dropped today to just above the coverline :(
> 
> Decided to take an ic hpt and to no surprise it was a bfn.

Sorry to hear AF might be on her way :( 

If she does turn up then try to think positively about a February BFP - especially giving your prediction!! :)

X


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> I don't understand my chart...

I don't know, but hopefully 7dpo was an implantation dip. My chart is a weird chart, my implantation dip is really early for implantation. Still wishing that I had a few months of temps to compare it to.


----------



## Helena_

implantation can happen as early as 5dpo but even last cycle I had a dip and it was nothing. It's so hard to figure out what matters and what doesn't 

btw are you a teacher?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Soon to be teacher, doing my student teaching semester when school starts back up again in the fall :) Would love to teach the younger aged students somewhere between 5-10 years old. Can't do the older ones, but I have a major soft spot for young kids.


----------



## Helena_

I was an education major for about a year. I always wanted to teach elementary school but the job market just isn't there. OH is a high school math teacher. No idea how he does it :wacko:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> I was an education major for about a year. I always wanted to teach elementary school but the job market just isn't there. OH is a high school math teacher. No idea how he does it :wacko:

The job market still isn't there, but I was a business management major, and after graduation I went into the business world for a year, and it isn't me at all. The business world is all about pushing services and products on people, and I just didn't feel like I was helping anyone or making a difference at all in anyones life. I need a job where I can use my mothering nature, creativity and overwhelming need to help people. That, and I loved training people in my old job. So I went through a alternative certification program and took all the state teaching tests, and after a semester of student teaching I will be fully certified. I am just going to have to plow through the horrible job market and hope it gets better. Also I plan on making friends with the teachers and the principle during my semester of student teaching and hoping a position opens up in that school.


----------



## Helena_

Sounds like a good plan. I switched over to psychology and plan on being a Play Therapist. Was so looking forward to not having to go to graduate school. Ah oh well what's another 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Kimbre

helena your chart seems like it had an implantation dip and now its high. thats good i thought?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I switched over to psychology and plan on being a Play Therapist. Was so looking forward to not having to go to graduate school. Ah oh well what's another 2 or 3 years?

Thats what I keep telling myself... What's another few years of financial struggle if I can get into a career that I love, rather than one that I dread going to everyday. I know I need to do something I enjoy, and I am one of those people that mothers everyone, even adults. I only plan on being the biological mom to two children, so I need to have a career where I can take care of a bunch of kids and help them grow and strive. I am aware kids can be a pain in the butt (I have thirteen nieces and nephews), but I still love being around them.


----------



## Helena_

yeah I guess my chart is ok but I keep expecting it to drop any day now (probably tomorrow). It's been hovering around the cover line for too long now so I really just expect to start spotting tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbre

yeah im pretty much feeling out. it sux.


----------



## Helena_

We better be HAVING babies in 2012.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Kimbre said:


> yeah im pretty much feeling out. it sux.

Kimbre- Why? What's up? Not everyone has a lot of symptoms.

Helena- My temps are also not as high as I would expect them to be post ovulation, but then again I don't know what is normal for me.


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

well as you know I tested this morning with an ic - I thought I saw something but put it down to line eye.

I held my pee for 4 hours and tested at lunchtime with another ic and again, thought I saw something, so decided to dip a FRER - and I got my :bfp:!!!! I am on :cloud9:

And then, I decided to hold my pee again for 5 hours, tested again this evening (yep, i'm mad) with another ic and thought 'what the heck' and tested with a CB digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2'!!!

So my tww was pretty symptomless except for slight yellow tinged cm (snot looking) and a cold for two days.

Good luck ladies, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Krippy

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well as you know I tested this morning with an ic - I thought I saw something but put it down to line eye.
> 
> I held my pee for 4 hours and tested at lunchtime with another ic and again, thought I saw something, so decided to dip a FRER - and I got my :bfp:!!!! I am on :cloud9:
> 
> And then, I decided to hold my pee again for 5 hours, tested again this evening (yep, i'm mad) with another ic and thought 'what the heck' and tested with a CB digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2'!!!
> 
> So my tww was pretty symptomless except for slight yellow tinged cm (snot looking) and a cold for two days.
> 
> Good luck ladies, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

Ooooohhh! I got chills! So exciting...I just knew there had to some BFPs this month! So happy to hear this! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms you noted?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well as you know I tested this morning with an ic - I thought I saw something but put it down to line eye.
> 
> I held my pee for 4 hours and tested at lunchtime with another ic and again, thought I saw something, so decided to dip a FRER - and I got my :bfp:!!!! I am on :cloud9:
> 
> And then, I decided to hold my pee again for 5 hours, tested again this evening (yep, i'm mad) with another ic and thought 'what the heck' and tested with a CB digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2'!!!
> 
> So my tww was pretty symptomless except for slight yellow tinged cm (snot looking) and a cold for two days.
> 
> Good luck ladies, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

:happydance::happydance: Yay for a snot bfp!!! That is such good news :)


----------



## MommyH

OMG Congrats Bells!!! I am beyond happy and excited for you!!


----------



## Helena_

Congrats!!! Pass that baby dust!


----------



## Bells81

Thanks!

I am sending you all lots of :dust: and praying that you will all get your :bfp: - you ladies would be fantastic bump buddies!


----------



## Kimbre

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> yeah im pretty much feeling out. it sux.
> 
> Kimbre- Why? What's up? Not everyone has a lot of symptoms.
> 
> Helena- My temps are also not as high as I would expect them to be post ovulation, but then again I don't know what is normal for me.Click to expand...

well my boobs always hurt from O until AF and they dont hurt at all! makes me think maybe i didnt even O=( i dunno why i think that its just so odd for me not have sore breasts. my nipples are itchy and a little tender now.

but the biggest reason i think im out is because I have alot of creamy watery CM and i always have that right b4 AF shows=(

also last night I had dull cramping and some sudden sharper pains like O cramps but not... they caught me off guard .

Im just now getting over a cold that only lasted a couple days whish is odd too, usually my colds last alot longer.


----------



## Krippy

Kimbre said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> yeah im pretty much feeling out. it sux.
> 
> Kimbre- Why? What's up? Not everyone has a lot of symptoms.
> 
> Helena- My temps are also not as high as I would expect them to be post ovulation, but then again I don't know what is normal for me.Click to expand...
> 
> well my boobs always hurt from O until AF and they dont hurt at all! makes me think maybe i didnt even O=( i dunno why i think that its just so odd for me not have sore breasts. my nipples are itchy and a little tender now.
> 
> but the biggest reason i think im out is because I have alot of creamy watery CM and i always have that right b4 AF shows=(
> 
> also last night I had dull cramping and some sudden sharper pains like O cramps but not... they caught me off guard .
> 
> Im just now getting over a cold that only lasted a couple days whish is odd too, usually my colds last alot longer.Click to expand...

You are not out until the witch gets you! Have hope...I didn't have a clue when I was pregnant with RJ. We had only had sex once that month because we had company in our bachelor suite apartment and surprise! Pregnant! Anything can happen! ;) Are you testing tomorrow or holding off a bit?
I am testing tomorrow morning! Send me lots of baby dust hopes girls! :)


----------



## resque07

Congrats bells.....yay! So today I have been crampy in my legs and I had a terrible back ache this morning. I felt very wet so decided to go to potty I thought for sure af was here but nope just lots of clear and yellowish cm it was alot and was sorry tmi but very slimmy. I had that all day today. Boobs still aren't sore but nipples are very sensitive and honestly I feel very crampy all over. So we will wait and see..


----------



## Kimbre

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well as you know I tested this morning with an ic - I thought I saw something but put it down to line eye.
> 
> I held my pee for 4 hours and tested at lunchtime with another ic and again, thought I saw something, so decided to dip a FRER - and I got my :bfp:!!!! I am on :cloud9:
> 
> And then, I decided to hold my pee again for 5 hours, tested again this evening (yep, i'm mad) with another ic and thought 'what the heck' and tested with a CB digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2'!!!
> 
> So my tww was pretty symptomless except for slight yellow tinged cm (snot looking) and a cold for two days.
> 
> Good luck ladies, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

OMG!!!! so happy for you!!! do you usually have alot of symptoms??? this sort of gives me hope! when was your AF due again??? how long were you trying!?

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## resque07

Kimbre ....I too always get sore boobs from o to af. But they aren't sore at all right now and af is due in three days. My. Nipples are sensitve but that's all. I too am starting to think maybe I did t o at all.


----------



## Kimbre

thanks krippy. im praying but doubtful ive had every darn symptom in the book and still never Pregnant! ugh. besides my chemical last month.

we only DTD CD 11, 12, and 13.... O day on 13 i think. so i may have even missed my O=/ i had a +OPK on CD13 though. we ' ll have to see. im trying not to test until wednesday if AF doesnt show,.... but im already thinking about testing tomorrow....or the next day.


----------



## Helena_

LOVE when I hear :bfp: stories where they don't have any symptoms. I have zero and really need the encouragement!


----------



## Kimbre

resque- its so odd. i hope we actually DID O. did you take OPKs?


----------



## Helena_

Bells- do you normally have symptoms in the tww? 

Who else isn't having any of their usual stuff?


----------



## Kimbre

whats going on with you now helena?? any symptoms?


----------



## resque07

Kimbre. No I don't use opk or temp hubby and I just bd. I am just too afraid of becoming to obsessed so I just bding and trying to let it happen plus the tww makes me insane enough lol.


----------



## Helena_

nothing! Still all the same. CM is creamy again (was watery last night/ a little this morning). A headache today and some nausea. I don't seem to get full but I'm not craving anything (I usually crave things right before af). All of this could be af. I'm just sad today. I don't wanna go to class tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to af. I always let my Mondays ruin my Sundays


----------



## Helena_

I think today has been the hardest day and I think tomorrow will be pretty bad as well. It's like waiting for certain death. You know it's coming but not sure exactly when.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Kimbre, sometimes things being abnormal for you or a lack of a symptom you usually have can be a good thing. Sometimes you see people on here say that they think they are out because they usually feel something they aren't feeling this cycle, and then bam they get a bfp. I am trying so hard not to test tomorrow because 10dpo is so early to test!


----------



## Kimbre

helena- i know what you mean! the last few days are soooo hard! and if you test and get a BFN you hate yourself ugh.

lovetoteach thanks so much. i know thats happened b4 but im just always getting bfn's and it sucks! i sure hope i get my bfp.


----------



## Kimbre

resque... i wish i could just not use OPKs lol


----------



## arnz09

Hey girls do any of you still have the "snot" cm? 

I've had it since 9dpo and now 13dpo I still have it! My hpts are all bfn so far, I have a long lp tho so af not due til 16dpo ( last cycle I spotted 15dpo) :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

arnz09 said:


> Hey girls do any of you still have the "snot" cm?
> 
> I've had it since 9dpo and now 13dpo I still have it! My hpts are all bfn so far, I have a long lp tho so af not due til 16dpo ( last cycle I spotted 15dpo) :shrug:

No more snot cm for me over here on day 9, just lots of creamy cm for the past few days.


----------



## Helena_

Mostly creamy now but I had a bit this morning


----------



## MommyH

Mine is mostly creamy with small 'bubbles' of snotty cm mixed in...


----------



## Kimbre

mines mostly creamy with tiny bits of snotty cm.... if thats possible lmao. i cant get to my cervix though... maybe because im constipated? could that block me from getting to it? im so sorry if thats TMI.


----------



## Helena_

I'm not sure but my cervix is high too


----------



## MommyH

Mine too!


----------



## Helena_

It would be sooooooo cool if we all got our bfps !


----------



## Krippy

I can only get to mine if I am sitting on the toilet...The whole one leg up thing I can touch it but I can't quite get to it! Hoping these are all good signs...Does it drop down for AF? Kind of confused!


----------



## Helena_

It's meant to get soft and drop for af.


----------



## Kimbre

yeah its meant to drop for AF. but somethings blocking my way in, im thinking its just the issue i have... however when i can touch it it seems firm and closed?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mine was medium, hard, and closed this morning. Right now it is so high I can't reach it.


----------



## Krippy

I hope these are all signs of our BFP! Fingers crossed for everyone! Anyone testing tomorrow?


----------



## Helena_

I was going to test.tomorrow but I don't wanna waste another test. Tomorrow is spot watch for me


----------



## Kimbre

ughhhh i really dont want to test tomorrow because i have to work. and im gonna be sad all day if i get a bfn... and crazy if i get a bfp lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Krippy said:


> I hope these are all signs of our BFP! Fingers crossed for everyone! Anyone testing tomorrow?

I am trying NOT to test tomorrow, but I just don't know if I can make it all the way to 14dpo without testing at least once with a cheap test. I am dying over here even though i KNOW 10dpo is super early to test.


----------



## Helena_

Ok we need to all step away from the tests.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We do... maybe I should just pee straight away when I wake up, then I can tell myself that no other pee that day would have enough hcg to show up that early.


----------



## Helena_

That's what I do!

Think my cervix got lower. Oh well. Maybe 2 years and one month will be lucky?


----------



## Kimbre

yeah i think mine is more open and lower now. great.


----------



## Helena_

ok so how are we gonna make our next cycle more relaxed? My tww (and probably yours too) is gonna have valentines day in the middle of it. I imagine it being kinda depressing but lets consider it our last valentines day without a baby! (small baby...you have your babies :))


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Do you guys check you cp a lot over several cycles? I have heard that cp is not a very accurate sign, unless you really know/track your cp and can tell when AF is coming for sure. Mine has been mid height and closed for the past few days. Except for tonight when I checked and it was really high, but that was about three hours after BD, so it was probably still out of wack from that. You girls can't leave me alone, I would love to get a bfp and have yall join me. It's not over until AF flys in on her broom stick!


----------



## Krippy

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Do you guys check you cp a lot over several cycles? I have heard that cp is not a very accurate sign, unless you really know/track your cp and can tell when AF is coming for sure. Mine has been mid height and closed for the past few days. Except for tonight when I checked and it was really high, but that was about three hours after BD, so it was probably still out of wack from that. You girls can't leave me alone, I would love to get a bfp and have yall join me. It's not over until AF flys in on her broom stick!

I agree...until that witch comes we are all still in for our BFP!


----------



## Helena_

I try to check my cervix around the same time each night. If you check it at different times you'll see that it moves around a lot so to get a consistent position you should check it around the same time. My cervix always drops before af. I only did it quickly so it's either medium or high but felt swollen (I think?). I didn't wanna poke around there too much because I didn't want make af come earlier than she has to (want to believe I have a good lp!). Tomorrow should be my last day before af...but if it extends to 13dpo, I won't mind! I know a 12 day lp is fine but I still feel more comfortable with a little longer. Then again, 12 days means I get to test sooner :hehe: Right now I'm just trying to stay in high(ish) spirits about my impending af. Gotta decide what days I should take clomid...maybe I'll give days 3-7 a whirl or maybe take it for when my doctor prescribed it (5-9). Then again, I don't wanna ovulate much later.


----------



## Kimbre

to tell the truth i check it alot and at different times. so i guess its not really a very accurate way for me. but i just feel like im not going to get a BFP even though this cycle is SO much different than the others.


----------



## arnz09

Lovetoteach86 said:


> arnz09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls do any of you still have the "snot" cm?
> 
> I've had it since 9dpo and now 13dpo I still have it! My hpts are all bfn so far, I have a long lp tho so af not due til 16dpo ( last cycle I spotted 15dpo) :shrug:
> 
> No more snot cm for me over here on day 9, just lots of creamy cm for the past few days.Click to expand...

Hmmm must be just hormones, my bbs are sore today too :flower:


----------



## arnz09

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Do you guys check you cp a lot over several cycles? I have heard that cp is not a very accurate sign, unless you really know/track your cp and can tell when AF is coming for sure. Mine has been mid height and closed for the past few days. Except for tonight when I checked and it was really high, but that was about three hours after BD, so it was probably still out of wack from that. You girls can't leave me alone, I would love to get a bfp and have yall join me. It's not over until AF flys in on her broom stick!

I think you're right once youve tracked it for a cycle you'll know next time round. I check mine quite a lot (oops!) and it's high, soft and closed now. I've read quite a few people say it gets low and firm before af, but my af isn't due for 3 more days


----------



## Lovetoteach86

arnz09 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arnz09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls do any of you still have the "snot" cm?
> 
> I've had it since 9dpo and now 13dpo I still have it! My hpts are all bfn so far, I have a long lp tho so af not due til 16dpo ( last cycle I spotted 15dpo) :shrug:
> 
> No more snot cm for me over here on day 9, just lots of creamy cm for the past few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm must be just hormones, my bbs are sore today too :flower:Click to expand...

Wish I had sore bbs... haha, who wishes for sore anything? TTC makes your wish for weird things. Cervix still medium, closed and firm.


----------



## Bells81

Lovetoteach86 said:


> arnz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arnz09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls do any of you still have the "snot" cm?
> 
> I've had it since 9dpo and now 13dpo I still have it! My hpts are all bfn so far, I have a long lp tho so af not due til 16dpo ( last cycle I spotted 15dpo) :shrug:
> 
> No more snot cm for me over here on day 9, just lots of creamy cm for the past few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm must be just hormones, my bbs are sore today too :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had sore bbs... haha, who wishes for sore anything? TTC makes your wish for weird things. Cervix still medium, closed and firm.Click to expand...

My (.)(.)'s have only just started to hurt a little today and my cp is like yours (without routing around too much - don't want to start cramping...)

I also have little cm, slightly yellow/green tinged in colour - like snot colour, but creamy.

Hope this helps some of you ladies - other than that, in my tww, I had no other real symptoms except my cold 6&7dpo that vanished friday evening!


----------



## Bells81

Just thought I would tell you ladies that during my 7th cycle, everytime we :sex: I 'cycled' afterwards - so lay on my back and pedalled as if I was on a bike!

Not done that before, so not sure if it helped me get my bfp or not, but anything was worth a try!

I also put my dh on vitamins for conception, specifically for males to help his little swimmers.

We tended to :sex: at night as then I could go to sleep and keep the little dudes close to where they needed to be....

xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

What vitamins did your DH take? I am wondering if I should put my DH on some, or just wait a few cycles and see if he even needs them.


----------



## resque07

Well today was a goood day I guess. I am still having slimmy clear cm and some thick yellowish stingy stuff. Boobs still aren't sore. Nipples aren't sensitive today either. I do feel a bit bloated, maybe. I am sure either af is almost here or I didn't ovulate this month. Only because I too check my cp and it never drops until the day af arrives but my vaginal walls swell right before cervix drops. So yeah I checked and they are swollen.


----------



## Helena_

ok so af is due tomorrow but my cervix is higher than it was yesterday. It's usually really low the day before af. I'm also nauseous...like minutes away from throwing up. I know I'm not pregnant so I'm pretty pissed at my body for giving my a glimmer of hope for a second


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> ok so af is due tomorrow but my cervix is higher than it was yesterday. It's usually really low the day before af. I'm also nauseous...like minutes away from throwing up. I know I'm not pregnant so I'm pretty pissed at my body for giving my a glimmer of hope for a second

Our bodies are evil. Last cycle I had sore nipples for 7 days after ovulation, bloating, and upset stomach to the point where I had to drink sprite and nibble on animal crackers throught the day, and my lp was 18 days long! That is why I am trying to ignore any symptoms this cycle.

On another note, I got snot cm again today at 10dpo and a few quick little cramps. << How is that for not trying to symptom spot, lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

resque07 said:


> Well today was a goood day I guess. I am still having slimmy clear cm and some thick yellowish stingy stuff. Boobs still aren't sore. Nipples aren't sensitive today either. I do feel a bit bloated, maybe. I am sure either af is almost here or I didn't ovulate this month. Only because I too check my cp and it never drops until the day af arrives but my vaginal walls swell right before cervix drops. So yeah I checked and they are swollen.

What dpo are you again?


----------



## Helena_

I got a bit of snot today too. Wonder what's up... hmm


----------



## resque07

I don't know my dpo I don't temp or use opk just lots of bding


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hey ladies I got this snotty cm today its close up to my cervix which is high very soft and closed


----------



## Lovetoteach86

BabyRoberson said:


> Hey ladies I got this snotty cm today its close up to my cervix which is high very soft and closed

Good luck, we are hoping it is a good sign!


----------



## Kimbre

my bbs are only hurting on the sides like near my arm pits...
i havent had any cramping.... and usually i have way more CM than this.... im not sure whats up... im almost wondering if my OPK lied and i never Od? my nips are still VERY sensitive.


----------



## Helena_

ok so my cervix is unreachable and I still haven't started spotting (yet). Lots of cm...I mean LOTS. It's wet with a little stretch and has globs of snot lol


----------



## Helena_

Still no af for me. Guess I'm officially late....


----------



## Kimbre

Good luck helena! when are you testing!?


----------



## Helena_

I guess I'll test tomorrow if af hasn't shown. I wanna be excited but I just am not


----------



## Helena_

when is af due for you?


----------



## Krippy

I am still waiting around for AF too! Tested twice yesterday but only 2 very faint, pink line very close to the 10 minute time limit. Ugghhhh!

Testing again Thursday or Friday if AF doesn't show! GL to all of you!


----------



## Helena_

how many dpo are you?


----------



## Krippy

I was 14 dpo yesterday so I am pretty sure that they were evap lines but since AF is not here and she is always on time there is a little tiny hope inside of me. I also didn't think evap line were a colour like these ones were obviously pink and from different boxes. So confused!

What are the odds my HCG is just not built up enough yet? Maybe late ovulation and implantation?


----------



## Helena_

the odds are very high! Many people don't get a positive until way after af is late!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Helena...That gives me so much hope. We really want our rainbow baby! I will keep you girls updated!

When are you all testing?


----------



## Helena_

if af doesn't come tomorrow then I guess I'll test then. I'm officially late today


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Helena_Lynn said:


> if af doesn't come tomorrow then I guess I'll test then. I'm officially late today

I don't know why or how but I've got good feelings about this month for you!

X


----------



## Helena_

I hope so! I don't feel pessimistic about it, but not optimistic either. I guess I'm just neutral. It's odd


----------



## Krippy

It is safe to be neutral because then you expect either way. I am neutral too but with this late AF I am hoping and leaning towards positive...for the both of us! :)


----------



## resque07

Np af here but not due until thursday today my cm is changing to very wet clear stretchy creamy like. I dunno


----------



## Helena_

yeah I'm starting to get a bit excited. But I'm too afraid to! I wish my chart gave me a better insight into what to expect


----------



## Helena_

got a lot more snotty cm. I took an opk and it was positive but only help my pee for like 2 hours. Hpt is negative I think. I may see a line but idk. Like I said only held peed for 2 hours... will test again tomorrow morning, I guess.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I peed out all my morning pee right away so i wouldn't test today, would like to not see a bfn. So far today I have a sudden pimple on my cheek almost near my mouth, my cervix is a little higher, firm, and closed along with lots of lotion like cm.

So curious to see what the next few days bring, but I thought post O temps were suppose to be a lot higher than mine...

Oh AND I am super excited because last night our offer was accepted on our new house! Don't know if that is too much luck for one month, but I still hope I can squeeze a bfp into the end of this month too!


----------



## Helena_

wooo on the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I peed out all my morning pee right away so i wouldn't test today, would like to not see a bfn. So far today I have a sudden pimple on my cheek almost near my mouth, my cervix is a little higher, firm, and closed along with lots of lotion like cm.
> 
> So curious to see what the next few days bring, but I thought post O temps were suppose to be a lot higher than mine...
> 
> Oh AND I am super excited because last night our offer was accepted on our new house! Don't know if that is too much luck for one month, but I still hope I can squeeze a bfp into the end of this month too!

Congrats on the new house! That is so exciting. We just bought a house this last summer and we love being home owners!

My cervix is a little higher this morning too with some watery, soft cm...I hope all of this is not wishful thinking.

Is your AF late yet?


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> got a lot more snotty cm. I took an opk and it was positive but only help my pee for like 2 hours. Hpt is negative I think. I may see a line but idk. Like I said only held peed for 2 hours... will test again tomorrow morning, I guess.

Ooooohhhh Helena! Getting excited...Hope your eyes weren't playing tricks on you! Testing again on Wednesday? Or are you going to be able to wait? ;)


----------



## Helena_

I'll probably test again tomorrow with fmu. I'll just pee in my cup...then wipe (to make sure) then test


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'll probably test again tomorrow with fmu. I'll just pee in my cup...then wipe (to make sure) then test

Can't wait to hear the update...I might not be able to wait until Wednesday either but I am sick of wasting money on "maybe" HPTs! lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I don't think my af is late yet. My cycles have been non existant since getting off BCP Jan 2011, and last month Dec 19th, was my first period in 10-11 months. Last month Dec 1st, I had cramping and EWCM followed by sore nipples, and then 18 days later af came. So I am assuming my lp is pretty long. I didn't start tracking temps and taking OPKs until this cycle, so there isn't a real way for me to tell either way until af shows or I get a bfp.


----------



## Helena_

yeah honestly peeing on that opk...kinda made me nervous. I think I should go back to not thinking about it lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> got a lot more snotty cm. I took an opk and it was positive but only help my pee for like 2 hours. Hpt is negative I think. I may see a line but idk. Like I said only held peed for 2 hours... will test again tomorrow morning, I guess.

:flower: Fingers crossed, hope it shows up darker tomorrow or the next day! I think I might pee on an OPK this afternoon just to see what it looks like and get my poas fix :)

Haha, after I posted this i just read your post about the OPK making you nervous, but I am probably still going to do it and drive myself crazy.


----------



## Helena_

haha oh I wouldn't hesitate to do it! I just need to not think about it and prepare for af!!!


----------



## felecia

Hi, I just got on this forum but that CM picture was exactly what I had as well! Mine was tinged yellow and it only happened once (if I did ovulate according to the way my CM was when I thought I was ovulating, then this would have happened about 6 dpo). I haven't ovulated on my own in a long time, though when I went for an u/s in October they did tell me via the way it looked I did ovulate then, but they put me on b/c pills and metformin because I am insulin resistant. This is the first month without b/c pills, so I don't know if I did actually ovulate, but I did have that chunk of CM! I never had it like that, in fact I usually have a lot of CM; I did even on b/c... but this month I have barely had any which is extremely weird for me... maybe it was a build up and the chunk fell? I don't know... so confusing... I am due for AF today if the b/c and metformin finally kick started my periods, so far I have nothing but extremely tired, hot flashes, bbs hurt off and on (especially the left nipple tmi... I also have what looks like a bulging vein on that nipple as well? I have no clue what it is or where it came from...) I also have felt nauseous off and on, but I contribute that to metformin even though I should no longer have the symptoms but I hate getting hopefuly after 22 months of trying. I have been having daily headaches and my teeth have been killing me the past 5 days, but one day they just stopped hurting, then started up again. Hoping this is the month... if not then looks like we are going to begin clomid :) Good luck to everyone here hopefully y'all get your BFPs soon!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

felecia said:


> Hi, I just got on this forum but that CM picture was exactly what I had as well! Mine was tinged yellow and it only happened once (if I did ovulate according to the way my CM was when I thought I was ovulating, then this would have happened about 6 dpo). I haven't ovulated on my own in a long time, though when I went for an u/s in October they did tell me via the way it looked I did ovulate then, but they put me on b/c pills and metformin because I am insulin resistant. This is the first month without b/c pills, so I don't know if I did actually ovulate, but I did have that chunk of CM! I never had it like that, in fact I usually have a lot of CM; I did even on b/c... but this month I have barely had any which is extremely weird for me... maybe it was a build up and the chunk fell? I don't know... so confusing... I am due for AF today if the b/c and metformin finally kick started my periods, so far I have nothing but extremely tired, hot flashes, bbs hurt off and on (especially the left nipple tmi... I also have what looks like a bulging vein on that nipple as well? I have no clue what it is or where it came from...) I also have felt nauseous off and on, but I contribute that to metformin even though I should no longer have the symptoms but I hate getting hopefuly after 22 months of trying. I have been having daily headaches and my teeth have been killing me the past 5 days, but one day they just stopped hurting, then started up again. Hoping this is the month... if not then looks like we are going to begin clomid :) Good luck to everyone here hopefully y'all get your BFPs soon!!

Hopefully you don't have to worry about any of it anymore and you finally get your bfp soon. I hate how our bodies can have a million weird symptoms all the time and trick us into being sure that we are prego when we are not.


----------



## felecia

Thanks Lovetoteach86! I'm hoping so too, but I just try not to get my hopes up just to get shot down. I finally at least have found why I am having infertility troubles which is a big relief, but now I have to work on that and that is too much time LOL! I'm now at that point though that I am just kind of giving up; if it happens it happens, if not then I at least have a neice coming that I can spoil :) I have my ups and downs as anyone does while TTC, but being we've been doing it so long I'm tired of watching every little thing then finding out we either over exaggerated or I'm just doomed to be sick lol. GL to you while on this journey... this hard, but usually rewarding journey!


----------



## Helena_

ok girls I took out my softcup (expecting af) and I got more gloppy cm. It stretches more than the stuff from earlier but idk what's up with it. I'm gonna put a picture but spoiler it so if you just wanna see what I'm talking about (so we can compare) you can. 

My snotty cm from earlier was a bit less watery than this but I think it's about the same

 



Attached Files:







cm1.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 25









cm2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Helena_

oh ok I can't figure out the spoiler...sorry! Hopefully this doesnt gross anyone out lol. Oh and you can see my bunnies!


----------



## Krippy

That is gross but very interesting! I am so curious for you to test in the morning to see if it means anything.

I caved and took a digi tonight and a big fat NOOOO! Pretty sure the others tests were very cruel evaps! Going to wait until next Monday to test again if the witch doesn't arrive! I hate waiting in the dark!


----------



## Helena_

haha the shit I post on bnb.... At least it just came from my cup and I didn't go digging for it for you guys! lmfao


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> haha the shit I post on bnb.... At least it just came from my cup and I didn't go digging for it for you guys! lmfao

Hahahaha! :) I love bnb!


----------



## Helena_

This is a first for me, actually. With the postive opk and this cm I'm kinda thinking that I may be ovulating? I have no idea what else it could be...


----------



## Krippy

My AF is still MIA! Still not here and I have been cervix checking lately and I can't even find the little *******! I will not take another test until Saturday if AF is not here...just starting to worry me a bit. Maybe that first 28 day cycle I was on was just a teaser and my body is really not back to normal. I guess we will see!


----------



## Helena_

Still no af for me but bfn also. Two days late


----------



## Helena_

Cervix is, only reachable when I bear down. Today feels like a good crying day


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> haha the shit I post on bnb.... At least it just came from my cup and I didn't go digging for it for you guys! lmfao

Hahaha, that is gross, but it's not like I don't see the same stuff come from my own body! It did however make me laugh that you couldn't find the spoiler to hide it.

Took my OPK yesterday for fun and it was neg. Yesterday I took my temp at 6am and it said 96.8, then at norml time which was 30 minutes later and it was 97.5... I had posted it as 97.5, but I guess if I am going to chart correctly I have to go with the 96.8 even though it makes no sense. Today's temp was 97.3. Making yesterday's temp the only dip below my coverline since ovulation. I would say it was late implantation, but a) I don't want to get my hopes up and b) what's up with the dip on days 5 and 6dpo?

Trying to tell myself to just expect af and get over it because this is only my first month officially ttc instead of NTNP, but I can't help but dream.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> This is a first for me, actually. With the postive opk and this cm I'm kinda thinking that I may be ovulating? I have no idea what else it could be...

Oh and also I don't think this is ovulation, your temps are still too high for that.


----------



## Helena_

Your temp was probably higher 30 minutes later because you had only slept for another 30 minutes. USe the bbt adjuster to get the "right" temp.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Well the adjuster makes the 6am temp 96.9, still a big dip. I guess I will see what later temps say. I feel like something is going on, don't know if it is af coming or my body getting ready for a baby.


----------



## Helena_

I hate all this guessing! AGHHHHHHHHH I keep forgetting words. Like I wanted to say false hope but forgot the word false and tried for a good five minutes to remember it. Eventually I just said no hope. Then I wanted to say "is there even a point to having hope" and forgot the word point. It took me awhile to remember it


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yup, it's enough to drive you bonkers. It always makes me wonder how many other ladies are secreltly trying to concieve like all of us on bnb and are going crazy on the inside, but acting normal on the outside.


----------



## Helena_

Ok well....Everyone tells me this is a positive. I think this is just an indent. I don't feel excited about it, just really nervous. But here are the pictures. I'm not considering myself pregnant until it gets darker...
 



Attached Files:







test 2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 39









test.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok well....Everyone tells me this is a positive. I think this is just an indent. I don't feel excited about it, just really nervous. But here are the pictures. I'm not considering myself pregnant until it gets darker...

I can't really see much but I am horrible at reading lines. Is it pink? If it is pink then I don't think it is an indent but I may have had some crazy evaps so I am not in the trusting mood.

I think you are right though...wait a few days and test again. I am actually waiting all the way until Monday where I should be a week late so that I know for sure! I am hoping and praying for you!


----------



## Helena_

it is pink. Everyone on In my shoes (the fb group) says it's pink. Even the girl who can spot an indent from a mile away said it was. But I dont wanna say I'm pregnant just yet


----------



## Helena_

I'm also not trusting at tests at all haha


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> it is pink. Everyone on In my shoes (the fb group) says it's pink. Even the girl who can spot an indent from a mile away said it was. But I dont wanna say I'm pregnant just yet

So happy to hear this! If it is pink and came within the time limit things are looking good! When are you going to test again?

A girl on another thread of mine said that she didn't test positive until 18 dpo...so it is not over for either of us that is why I am waiting until Monday to test again.


----------



## Bells81

That looks pretty positive to me!!!! Defo pink to it! I didn't even have to enlarge the picture!!!


----------



## resque07

Hey girls so af is due to be here today so far no af haven't tested since Sunday. Going to test tomorrow if no af but im just thinking I didn't o this mont due to not having any of my pms symptoms like sore swollen breast I always get. My cm isn't snotty anymore but its clear and kinda slimmy I keep feeling wet and constantly thinking af is here but just this clear slimmy stuff. Its kinda like tmi what I would get when aroused. Also since yesterday my teeth have been extremly sensitive. I don't know if this is a symptom but it really is bothering me to the point I cannpt barley eat. No more pains in ovarys and still a tad bit burning in lower belly close to pelvic area but not as much as I had days before. Oh well we will wait and see I guess.


----------



## Helena_

I'll test again on Friday. I'll be 16dpo by then


reque- my boobs havent hurt at all this whole cycle! They always hurt so I thought that was weird


----------



## Bells81

resque07 said:


> Hey girls so af is due to be here today so far no af haven't tested since Sunday. Going to test tomorrow if no af but im just thinking I didn't o this mont due to not having any of my pms symptoms like sore swollen breast I always get. My cm isn't snotty anymore but its clear and kinda slimmy I keep feeling wet and constantly thinking af is here but just this clear slimmy stuff. Its kinda like tmi what I would get when aroused. Also since yesterday my teeth have been extremly sensitive. I don't know if this is a symptom but it really is bothering me to the point I cannpt barley eat. No more pains in ovarys and still a tad bit burning in lower belly close to pelvic area but not as much as I had days before. Oh well we will wait and see I guess.

It's news that af isn't here and your not out until she rears her ugly head. Good luck for the morning, we'll all be routing for you :hugs: :dust:

Bit tmi but I had a gentle feel of my cervix today - it closed firm and medium. My cm is watery. So I hope that info helps some of you ladies?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok well....Everyone tells me this is a positive. I think this is just an indent. I don't feel excited about it, just really nervous. But here are the pictures. I'm not considering myself pregnant until it gets darker...

I see some sort of shadow kind of, maybe? I can't really spot lines until they are dark though. It's so hard to see things in pictures. I hope it gets darker!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Bells81 said:


> resque07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls so af is due to be here today so far no af haven't tested since Sunday. Going to test tomorrow if no af but im just thinking I didn't o this mont due to not having any of my pms symptoms like sore swollen breast I always get. My cm isn't snotty anymore but its clear and kinda slimmy I keep feeling wet and constantly thinking af is here but just this clear slimmy stuff. Its kinda like tmi what I would get when aroused. Also since yesterday my teeth have been extremly sensitive. I don't know if this is a symptom but it really is bothering me to the point I cannpt barley eat. No more pains in ovarys and still a tad bit burning in lower belly close to pelvic area but not as much as I had days before. Oh well we will wait and see I guess.
> 
> It's news that af isn't here and your not out until she rears her ugly head. Good luck for the morning, we'll all be routing for you :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Bit tmi but I had a gentle feel of my cervix today - it closed firm and medium. My cm is watery. So I hope that info helps some of you ladies?Click to expand...

It's hard to really predict based on cervix position I have been told, but my cervix is also medium, hard and closed, so maybe that is a good thing... who knows, I guess I will see in a few days.


----------



## Helena_

my cervix medium to high firm and closed


----------



## resque07

I checked mine and almost couldn't find it but then I did and its like everything is so swollen in there and it was bihind something hiding but it was open always is and was firm and very wet.


----------



## felecia

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok well....Everyone tells me this is a positive. I think this is just an indent. I don't feel excited about it, just really nervous. But here are the pictures. I'm not considering myself pregnant until it gets darker...

Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Kimbre

im 14 DPO today if i did O on CD 13? my LP is never longer than 13... maybe i Od later than i thought? still just tender nips and my bbs are sort of sore near armpits and underneath where bra wire is.

im not feeling any other symptoms of AF.

i have to pee a lot... and im SO thirsty its gross. i drink water all day and thats not normal for me.

i tested today with SMU and it looks like a shadow line.... honestly it looks like an evap=/ im okay with not being pregnant this cycle. but i hate waiting!

CP is high! and no cramping yet either. i expect AF to be here tomorrow if not today.


----------



## Kimbre

helena i see a line on yours


----------



## Krippy

Helena did you retest today?



Kimbre said:


> im 14 DPO today if i did O on CD 13? my LP is never longer than 13... maybe i Od later than i thought? still just tender nips and my bbs are sort of sore near armpits and underneath where bra wire is.
> 
> im not feeling any other symptoms of AF.
> 
> i have to pee a lot... and im SO thirsty its gross. i drink water all day and thats not normal for me.
> 
> i tested today with SMU and it looks like a shadow line.... honestly it looks like an evap=/ im okay with not being pregnant this cycle. but i hate waiting!
> 
> CP is high! and no cramping yet either. i expect AF to be here tomorrow if not today.

I know how you feel Kimbre...my AF is now 4 days late...I just want it to be over one way or another. AF or BFP...Put me out of my misery!


----------



## Kimbre

yeah its annoying. and im sure i just Od later than i thought. i think ill have AF by the end of today.
GL


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, it is so hard to wait. I refuse to test today, but I had zero symptoms and my temps overall just seem too low for me to be pregnant. Yesterday and today I don't feel any symptoms of af or bfp, so I just feel out and am ready to move on already. Trying to think there is always a chance, but don't feel like it is a possibility right now. Waiting for someone to get a bfp though, I wish everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Helena_

I'm still in waiting for af mode. I don't feel like she's gonna come but I still expect her to. I'm 15dpo and my temp did drop to the coverline so that worries me. I'm just too terrified to test again. I like being able to pretend it's positive! On an unrealted note: I started thinking about hot wings and now I'm pretty sure I can smell them... I realllllllly want hot wings now. I can't wait to go home lmao


----------



## resque07

Hey girls my af is one day late and I tested today and swore I saw something ut I could be crazy too.


----------



## Krippy

resque07 said:


> Hey girls my af is one day late and I tested today and swore I saw something ut I could be crazy too.

Can you post the pic? Did the line have a colour to it? Details?!?!?!?!


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm still in waiting for af mode. I don't feel like she's gonna come but I still expect her to. I'm 15dpo and my temp did drop to the coverline so that worries me. I'm just too terrified to test again. I like being able to pretend it's positive! On an unrealted note: I started thinking about hot wings and now I'm pretty sure I can smell them... I realllllllly want hot wings now. I can't wait to go home lmao

I am terrified to test again but also don't think I can wait until Sunday. Tomorrow with FMU is going to be it...Wanna test with me Helena? :)


----------



## resque07

I posted it in previous post


----------



## Krippy

resque07 said:


> I posted it in previous post

I don't see anything but I am horrible at reading lines...What does everyone else think?


----------



## resque07

Yeah im probably seeing things oh well....guess im just gonna wait for af.


----------



## Helena_

ok test again. Line is just as light so I don't think it's anything. Still 3 days late though. Well actually 4 I guess. Af was due Monday night


----------



## resque07

New test.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

resque07 said:


> Yeah im probably seeing things oh well....guess im just gonna wait for af.

I suck at lines too, all of mine haven't even had a shadow that I know of, but I don't think I would be able to see a line until it's a big fat obvious one.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have to go to my aunts tomorrow out of town and wait around for inspection of my new house, so I won't get to test, and I am going to the lake house for the weekend for my father in law's birthday, sooo I either get af, or test monday.


----------



## resque07

Tested with frer bfn clear as daylight. Grrrrr.


----------



## Helena_

sorry hun!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

resque07 said:


> Tested with frer bfn clear as daylight. Grrrrr.

:hugs: Me too so far. How many dpo are you again? Sorry, I forget really easy if someone doesn't have a ticker that says it clear as day.


----------



## Helena_

uh...just held my test up in the light (super dark without this one light on in my livingroom) and HOLY LINE.


----------



## MommyH

Post a pic!!


----------



## Helena_

it isn't coming up cause of the glare and crappy phone pictures.


----------



## Helena_

Identical to yesterdays but you can kind of see it
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 50









test 4.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Krippy

I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!

Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!

Congrats Helena! I love the lines!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay!!!!! Congrats to the both of you hope I follow suit, I will test monday morning when I get back home. I will be 17dpo then so that should tell me for sure I hope.


----------



## Kimbre

congrats ladies!

AF is here today like i thought. i must have Od CD 15 not CD13.... oh well. im a bit sad as usual but im planning on getting fit anyway, and also my bday is the 13th so i can drink. good luck to anyone else waiting.


----------



## Krippy

Kimbre said:


> congrats ladies!
> 
> AF is here today like i thought. i must have Od CD 15 not CD13.... oh well. im a bit sad as usual but im planning on getting fit anyway, and also my bday is the 13th so i can drink. good luck to anyone else waiting.

So sorry that AF came doll! Fingers crossed for a Valentines bean for you!


----------



## MommyH

Congrats Krispy!!! Post all your symptoms!


----------



## Kimbre

awww thanks krippy! watch us get preggo in march or something... we already have my daughter who was conceived in march... and his son too... so thatd be DH's bday in December, my DD's bday in december, AND my Step sons as well, and then the new babies... hahaha thatd be a little NUTS!


----------



## Krippy

Ok I can do that since I was a crazy symptom spotter this time around:

Ovulation pain over 4 days. We had sex those 4 days and on the fifth for good measure too ;)

Implantation cramps about 8-9 days later

Back pain, achy sides (like a pulled muscle) and achy hips...Like inside the hip joints.

One spot of snot like CM otherwise pretty dry.

High cervix position and vagina was swollen more than usual

The most tell-tale sign for me was my stuffy nose and itchy eyes...I had this with RJ and it was crazy.

Otherwise I just knew that I was pregnant this time...Took until 19 dpo to get a for sure positive which was way different than last time. RJ I got a dark line about 16 dpo...but they say every pregnancy is different and a line is a line!

Hope that helps. :)


----------



## Krippy

Kimbre said:


> awww thanks krippy! watch us get preggo in march or something... we already have my daughter who was conceived in march... and his son too... so thatd be DH's bday in December, my DD's bday in december, AND my Step sons as well, and then the new babies... hahaha thatd be a little NUTS!

Hahahaha! My DH and I are both December babies and we know exactly how that feels! We "bir-smas" all the time.

This bean actually has a due date of only six short days after RJ's birthday but it will be born in early September before 37 weeks because I am considered high risk! Fingers and toes crossed for a crazy 8 months! Here I come!


----------



## Krippy

Krippy said:


> Ok I can do that since I was a crazy symptom spotter this time around:
> 
> Ovulation pain over 4 days. We had sex those 4 days and on the fifth for good measure too ;)
> 
> Implantation cramps about 8-9 days later
> 
> Back pain, achy sides (like a pulled muscle) and achy hips...Like inside the hip joints.
> 
> One spot of snot like CM otherwise pretty dry.
> 
> High cervix position and vagina was swollen more than usual
> 
> The most tell-tale sign for me was my stuffy nose and itchy eyes...I had this with RJ and it was crazy.
> 
> Otherwise I just knew that I was pregnant this time...Took until 19 dpo to get a for sure positive which was way different than last time. RJ I got a dark line about 16 dpo...but they say every pregnancy is different and a line is a line!
> 
> Hope that helps. :)

I also had some bb pain...more like shooting pain and achey!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Kimbre said:


> congrats ladies!
> 
> AF is here today like i thought. i must have Od CD 15 not CD13.... oh well. im a bit sad as usual but im planning on getting fit anyway, and also my bday is the 13th so i can drink. good luck to anyone else waiting.

:hugs: Sorry the stupid witch got you. I may be joining you next cycle, not sure what to think yet, af is due today if I am going to be normal, but last cycle it didn't come until what I THOUGHT was 18dpo. Expecting her anytime between now and tuesday. Hope I get a bfp, but I feel no signs of af or bfp today. I just feel that emotional dreadful wait where you feel like you will see af everytime you go to the bathroom.


----------



## Helena_

COGRATS!!!

I'm not gonna test again until Monday. I'll be 19dpo. Hoping the line is darker. Too afraid to consider myself pregnant! haha 

this is what I've got 


-very dizzy yesterday (fell down a few times and had to sit most of the night)
-Very sick feeling last night (had a hard time sleeping)
-Hip pain last night
-back pain
-my entire body aches (even my fingers...it feels like bruised and pressure)
-My vision is blurry (even with my glasses on)
-I can't stop thinking about hot wings
-Overly tired
-no sex drive
-my boobs don't hurt but my bras feel tight
-I'm kind of itchy but I'm not sure if that's anything
-My head feels foggy
-mushy brain- forgot to put on underwear a few times, forgetting words, forgetting how to spell words, having a hard time processing information (reading paragraphs and just generally taking in information)
-overwhelmed, happy one minute and sad and nervous the next. 
- my nippples feel like they're being pinched on and off
- the cm we have posted in here. Still getting it


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> COGRATS!!!
> 
> I'm not gonna test again until Monday. I'll be 19dpo. Hoping the line is darker. Too afraid to consider myself pregnant! haha
> 
> this is what I've got
> 
> 
> -very dizzy yesterday (fell down a few times and had to sit most of the night)
> -Very sick feeling last night (had a hard time sleeping)
> -Hip pain last night
> -back pain
> -my entire body aches (even my fingers...it feels like bruised and pressure)
> -My vision is blurry (even with my glasses on)
> -I can't stop thinking about hot wings
> -Overly tired
> -no sex drive
> -my boobs don't hurt but my bras feel tight
> -I'm kind of itchy but I'm not sure if that's anything
> -My head feels foggy
> -mushy brain- forgot to put on underwear a few times, forgetting words, forgetting how to spell words, having a hard time processing information (reading paragraphs and just generally taking in information)
> -overwhelmed, happy one minute and sad and nervous the next.
> - my nippples feel like they're being pinched on and off
> - the cm we have posted in here. Still getting it

Excited! I'm testing monday too (hopefully), can't wait to see darker lines for you :)


----------



## Helena_

I'm excited to see YOUR bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twice unlucky

hi ladies congratulations to those who have got bfp's! is anyone here on pregnacare pre conception? since startin it this month i have flourescent yellow urine n increased cm although now its gone down to a tiny amount with a tinge of yellow?


----------



## twice unlucky

oh and i have bad lower back ache but no other symptoms but i can see that bells didnt either so im still praying for a bfp! i think af is due between tomorrow and 31st but last month had a weird cycle


----------



## Lovetoteach86

twice unlucky said:


> hi ladies congratulations to those who have got bfp's! is anyone here on pregnacare pre conception? since startin it this month i have flourescent yellow urine n increased cm although now its gone down to a tiny amount with a tinge of yellow?

The flourescent pee could be because of vitamin B in your vitamins. Anytime I drink a shake with lots of B vitamins my pee is very bright. As for the other stuff I am not sure, but I wish you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## twice unlucky

thank u! i gope its gonna be 3rd time lucky. i wish all u ladies the best of luck too. i'll be following this thread and symptom comparing!


----------



## MommyH

Love to teach, I'll be testing on Monday as well!! Praying we both get our bfp's!!!


----------



## Helena_

Lets go Monday testers!!!


----------



## twice unlucky

yaaay (jumping up n down) monday!!


----------



## MommyH

I'm 9dpo today and due on mon or tues 30/31st, Im feeling so down this last few days and it makes me feel like I out, I also don't have barely any cm and what I do have is a little creamy...I'm cramping and have back pain as well as EXTREMELY sore boobs, like killing me sore and I can't touch or lay on them, they are very 'full' feeling as well. Ugh I hate being so impatient, and crabby too lol, totally irritable the last few days! I'm holding out to test till Monday, that's the day I found out I was preg with my daughter 8 years ago so I'm hoping it's a super lucky day since we tried for 5 years to get her and we have now been 3 years ntnp and 2 years trying for number 2...which means another 5 year mark lol, I'm such a weirdo but I'm hoping for that BFP on Monday and I'm holding out till then!


----------



## Helena_

btw guys...another reading thing. "When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JAN OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE JAN OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JAN OF 2013." Ruby did this for me. It cost like 5 dollars but I was bored lol. What's funny is a week ago I started to feel like I would end up having a boy. https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/index.html 

My feelings of having a boy weren't influenced by this because I honestly completely forgot about it. Also at this point I really didn't think I was gonna get my bfp this month. I would of bet money on it. I have zero hope and was just eager to start next cycle. Even my bding was really relaxed and I just didn't care


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> btw guys...another reading thing. "When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JAN OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE JAN OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JAN OF 2013." Ruby did this for me. It cost like 5 dollars but I was bored lol. What's funny is a week ago I started to feel like I would end up having a boy. https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/index.html
> 
> My feelings of having a boy weren't influenced by this because I honestly completely forgot about it. Also at this point I really didn't think I was gonna get my bfp this month. I would of bet money on it. I have zero hope and was just eager to start next cycle. Even my bding was really relaxed and I just didn't care

That is so cool. Chinese gender predictor said that if I get prego this month it will be a boy. I also did the wedding ring/needle string test over my wrist and belly and it said my first child will be a boy. Not sure how much I believe all that, but the Chinese gender predictor chart was right for my sister's two kids and my sister in-law's two kids. Jan, Feb, and April all say boy for me though, but I would love for it to be this month :)


----------



## Helena_

Chinese gender chart says boy for me too! It's actually the only month I can get a boy at this age


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I just got an inspection done on my new house, and I had to stand there for two hours listening to the man explain everything he inspected and what he found right and wrong with the house. The house is vacant, so there is nothing to sit on, and I thought I was either going to pass out or throw up. What is up with that? I thought I was going to have to run outside and barf in a yard that isn't 100% mine yet.

Would that be considered dizzy or nauseous? I couldn't decide which one it felt more like, or would that be more like faint? I can't really describe the exact feeling.


----------



## Helena_

I would say dizzy and nauseous. It sounds very promising! 

I get my bloods taken on Monday...so nervous


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> I would say dizzy and nauseous. It sounds very promising!
> 
> I get my bloods taken on Monday...so nervous

Yay :happydance: I hope that all goes well. Even if I don't join you this cycle, I will try my hardest to join you next, as next cycle is still a boy month for me too :) If the chart is right of course :)


----------



## Helena_

I know you will get it this cycle! Our CM is a sign!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helena_

how did the inspection go? I wanna see pictures! I love house pictures lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> how did the inspection go? I wanna see pictures! I love house pictures lol

DH took some weird/dumb pictures, but here is one of the front of the house, and of the jetted tub (my favorite). Don't mind the random person in that picture, that was just the realtor.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3753.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3747.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Helena_

very nice! that bath is gonna be perfect when you need to soak your preggy body! :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> very nice! that bath is gonna be perfect when you need to soak your preggy body! :haha:

I know, it's HUGE! I can't wait to soak in it. I LOVE baths. Wish I could go climb in right now.


----------



## Krippy

Love the house and thank goodness for large bathtubs! So wonderful! :) I made my husband listen to the home inspector but your is away right? I was not going to remember any of that! ;)

I go for a blood test on Monday too...Helena! Soooo excited! Going to do a digi on Sunday...Love this baby business! I am literally on cloud nine...irritable like crazy but loving every minute of it! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Krippy said:


> Love the house and thank goodness for large bathtubs! So wonderful! :) I made my husband listen to the home inspector but your is away right? I was not going to remember any of that! ;)
> 
> I go for a blood test on Monday too...Helena! Soooo excited! Going to do a digi on Sunday...Love this baby business! I am literally on cloud nine...irritable like crazy but loving every minute of it! :)

He was there with me, but he had to leave before it was over because it was taking too long and he was on his lunch break. My eyes were glazing over in information overload. 

Excited for the blood tests and future digi tests :) So glad snot cm seems to be a good sign!


----------



## Helena_

my baby name book came! And my bra extenders (pretty embarrassed that I need those lmao)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> my baby name book came! And my bra extenders (pretty embarrassed that I need those lmao)

Haha, can't wait until my boobs get bigger, I only have large Bs/small Cs :(


----------



## Helena_

they don't seem bigger to me but my bras feel tighter.


----------



## Helena_

maybe I'm just more incomfortable in them? I really would rather they not get any bigger. I'm a large c. probably a d but refuse to admit it


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Guess it's one of those things, you always want what you don't have. Like straight haired girls want curly hair, and curly haired girls want straight hair.


----------



## Helena_

yes! I used to be so mad at my hair. But now, I love it. it's really amazing lol. All I do is wash and go. It's got a natural wave to it but not curly. And I can easily make it straight but brushing it a certain way. I'm so happy for my hair lol.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats to the BFPs :happydance:

I'm now 14dpo and no sign of AF :) I'm getting so scared now!

X


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Fertility friend took away my cross hairs today. I say f fertility friend. It said I may have ovulated cd19-29 but doesn't like my recent temps. Thanks for making me feel defective fertility friend.


----------



## resque07

I am 4 days late for af. All frer are bfn


----------



## Helena_

I would just discard your temp..ff can suck it lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> I would just discard your temp..ff can suck it lol

Lol, yeah but my temps are low, maybe it is right :/


----------



## twice unlucky

MommyH said:


> I'm 9dpo today and due on mon or tues 30/31st, Im feeling so down this last few days and it makes me feel like I out, I also don't have barely any cm and what I do have is a little creamy...I'm cramping and have back pain as well as EXTREMELY sore boobs, like killing me sore and I can't touch or lay on them, they are very 'full' feeling as well. Ugh I hate being so impatient, and crabby too lol, totally irritable the last few days! I'm holding out to test till Monday, that's the day I found out I was preg with my daughter 8 years ago so I'm hoping it's a super lucky day since we tried for 5 years to get her and we have now been 3 years ntnp and 2 years trying for number 2...which means another 5 year mark lol, I'm such a weirdo but I'm hoping for that BFP on Monday and I'm holding out till then!

i hope you get your bfp x


----------



## twice unlucky

lovetoteach doesnt temp drop at implantation? all other signs r good so stay stress free n happy! my af came today so might join this months bfp's a month later in feb. good luck ladies!


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

I see i've missed quite a bit over the past day!!! Congrats on the bfp's Helena and Krippy!!!

I'm to those ladies who the :witch: has visited....next month WILL be your months :hugs:

Not much to report my end except I'm really suffering with tiredness/exhaustion. It gets to 4-5pm and my eyes are ready to shut. And because of this I then get really irritable and ratty with my dh (can't take it out on my boys lol!) and my patience is very short with my boys....

Going to ring my GP on monday and arrange to book in with the midwives. With my last two pregnancies, all my GP said was 'congratulations, if your test is positive, then we don't need to do anything else. How do you feel about it? Go book in with the midwives at reception'!!!! So I'm hoping to bypass the GP this time!

I will probably be seen by a midwife at approx 8-9 weeks and then I will have my first scan at 12weeks. The midwife won't see me as much as this is baby no.3 unless she or I are concerned at all. Then we will have a scan at 20weeks will determine the gender. I think we are having another boy. I think I may pay for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender though!

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey ladies. Is there room for another :bfp: ??

:happydance:

Im still shaking!! The snotty CM was a sign!!

X


----------



## Helena_

What an,amazing thread! Congrats!


----------



## Bells81

Congratulations!!!!

And hooray for snotty cm!!!! 

This thread really is amazing!!!

Woop woop!


----------



## Krippy

This is the most wonderful thread! Congrats BabyBumpHope! So enthused for you! This is crazy this was a lucky thread for sure! :)



Bells81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I see i've missed quite a bit over the past day!!! Congrats on the bfp's Helena and Krippy!!!
> 
> I'm to those ladies who the :witch: has visited....next month WILL be your months :hugs:
> 
> Not much to report my end except I'm really suffering with tiredness/exhaustion. It gets to 4-5pm and my eyes are ready to shut. And because of this I then get really irritable and ratty with my dh (can't take it out on my boys lol!) and my patience is very short with my boys....
> 
> Going to ring my GP on monday and arrange to book in with the midwives. With my last two pregnancies, all my GP said was 'congratulations, if your test is positive, then we don't need to do anything else. How do you feel about it? Go book in with the midwives at reception'!!!! So I'm hoping to bypass the GP this time!
> 
> I will probably be seen by a midwife at approx 8-9 weeks and then I will have my first scan at 12weeks. The midwife won't see me as much as this is baby no.3 unless she or I are concerned at all. Then we will have a scan at 20weeks will determine the gender. I think we are having another boy. I think I may pay for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender though!
> 
> xxx

Excited about seeing the scan result for you Bells! I will get an early scan around 6-8 weeks to do an accurate dating scan for me and LO. They aren't allowing me to go past 38 weeks so they need to be spot on. I will be having scans every month...This is going to be crazy! 

Anyone thinking of finding out the sex of their LO?


----------



## MommyH

Omg congrats!! I sure wish I still had my snotty cm lol! I'm feeling totally out :/ no sign of af but I 'feel' like its coming....I have very very little cm and what I do have is just a TINY bit of creamy cm at my cervix with TINY goobers of gummy in it...so weird, I thought I would have more cm after o if I was indeed preg. My cramps have pretty much gone completely away but my boobs are still killing me when they are touched, today I didn't have a chance to eat breakfast so I just now got a muffin in me but while I was working on my last client (I'm a hair stylist) I got sooo nauseas because I hadn't eaten....weird. How many dpo did your snotty cm dry up and what did it change to? My sister gave birth last night and I was crying tears of joy watching the miracle as well as tears of pain and jealousy, I cannot wait till its my turn but I'm feeling so negative that it will ever happen for me that I'm considering not ttc anymore because I'm so tired if the pain and disappointment. Hubby doesn't want to give up, he wants it just as bad as me...I feel like I'm failing him :(


----------



## Krippy

MommyH said:


> Omg congrats!! I sure wish I still had my snotty cm lol! I'm feeling totally out :/ no sign of af but I 'feel' like its coming....I have very very little cm and what I do have is just a TINY bit of creamy cm at my cervix with TINY goobers of gummy in it...so weird, I thought I would have more cm after o if I was indeed preg. My cramps have pretty much gone completely away but my boobs are still killing me when they are touched, today I didn't have a chance to eat breakfast so I just now got a muffin in me but while I was working on my last client (I'm a hair stylist) I got sooo nauseas because I hadn't eaten....weird. How many dpo did your snotty cm dry up and what did it change to? My sister gave birth last night and I was crying tears of joy watching the miracle as well as tears of pain and jealousy, I cannot wait till its my turn but I'm feeling so negative that it will ever happen for me that I'm considering not ttc anymore because I'm so tired if the pain and disappointment. Hubby doesn't want to give up, he wants it just as bad as me...I feel like I'm failing him :(

Don't give up darling! I only had the snotty cm one day and then I was almost completely dry. I am just starting to have more discharge! It isn't over until it is over and I never got a clear positive until dpo 19! Keep your head up! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey mommyh - I had snotty CM for 2 or 3 days from 5dpo. Then it changes to wet, then dry, then tacky, then like White lotion, now it's very wet with White bits in it

Please don't feel like giving up :( I'm sure your BFP will come. We used conceive plus for the first time this cycle - I'm convinced it helped our chances

X


----------



## Krippy

What is conceived plus?

My DH and I are lucky and I guess we are extremely fertile. This was our first cycle in ttc after we lost RJ and BAM...LO growing in my belly! So thankful...I am not sure if I would have been able to stand ttc for longer than three months.

How are you all doing? How long did it take/or how long as it been since your have been ttc?


----------



## anorak

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey mommyh - I had snotty CM for 2 or 3 days from 5dpo. Then it changes to wet, then dry, then tacky, then like White lotion, now it's very wet with White bits in it
> 
> Please don't feel like giving up :( I'm sure your BFP will come. We used conceive plus for the first time this cycle - I'm convinced it helped our chances
> 
> X

SOunds like my CM!


----------



## Helena_

this is such a lucky thread girls! :babydust:


----------



## MommyH

Thanks ladies I'm so thankful to have you all to cheer me up! I feel like every bfp post I had been reading they were saying they had tons of creamy cm, which I do not so that made me feel out, I know I know everyone is different but ugh damnit it's been 3 years ntnp and 2 years fully trying with all our might and I just want it to be MY turn finally ya know! I am sooooo beyond happy watching everyone get their bfps, we ALL deserve it, I just can't wait to post that I got mine :) oh Monday please hurry up and be a second time lucky day for hubby and I <3


----------



## HelloKelye

Hi ladies,

At 6dpo my cm became white and stretchy - almost rubbery.
At 7dpo, after wiping, I saw the the cm became... Very yellow in color - kind of neon green. It was still very stretchy and rubbery. I only had a teeny tiny bit of this kind of cm yesterday.
Today is 8dpo, and I have milky, lotiony, creamy cm. 
Along with my cm constantly changing, since 4dpo, I've had teeny tiny pinches in what may be my left and right ovaries?? The pinching would alternate from side to side... This pinching (o-like pains) finally stopped at 7dpo. 


Has anyone experienced these things before getting a BFP? My bf and I have been trying for 2 years now, but we've also been NTNP for close to 10 years. :brat: These symptoms are Brand new to me.. I'm hopeful that this month will be our month....

:dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can I join you? I'm 9dpo today. Have had abundant creamy cm since 1dpo and today it changed to a little snot like yukky stuff. I've had dizzy spells and headaches since 6dpo. (tmi) a bit gassy since last night and had terrible heartburn at 7dpo. Nothing else so I'm not hopefull. Usually I have loads of 'symptoms' but this time very very few. Wouldn't even call them symptoms. Congrats to all the bfp's. This is obviously a lucky thread.


----------



## twice unlucky

MommyH said:


> Omg congrats!! I sure wish I still had my snotty cm lol! I'm feeling totally out :/ no sign of af but I 'feel' like its coming....I have very very little cm and what I do have is just a TINY bit of creamy cm at my cervix with TINY goobers of gummy in it...so weird, I thought I would have more cm after o if I was indeed preg. My cramps have pretty much gone completely away but my boobs are still killing me when they are touched, today I didn't have a chance to eat breakfast so I just now got a muffin in me but while I was working on my last client (I'm a hair stylist) I got sooo nauseas because I hadn't eaten....weird. How many dpo did your snotty cm dry up and what did it change to? My sister gave birth last night and I was crying tears of joy watching the miracle as well as tears of pain and jealousy, I cannot wait till its my turn but I'm feeling so negative that it will ever happen for me that I'm considering not ttc anymore because I'm so tired if the pain and disappointment. Hubby doesn't want to give up, he wants it just as bad as me...I feel like I'm failing him :(

i know how u feel when u feel like ure lettin dh down :-(


----------



## HelloKelye

Ouch... My whole body is aching. Feels like I'm coming down with the flu.


----------



## Bells81

Babybumphope many congrats to you!

I am still amazed at how lucky this thread is!!!

Hello and welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## Bells81

HelloKelye said:


> Ouch... My whole body is aching. Feels like I'm coming down with the flu.

6 and 7dpo I had a cold - not a huge one, enough to make me feel a bit rotten and I was quite achy. I was surprised it only lasted 2 days as my cold normally last 5-7 so wondering if this was a sign/symptom and the 'stuffy nose' everyone talks about? 

So stay positive as you never know :)

:dust:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Wow, this is a super lucky thread!!! Just popping in and hoping some of it will rub off on me! 

Huge congrats to all of you BFP ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

hellokelye - i also had a really bad cold/borderline flu around my fertile time. My stuffy nose stayed until only a couple of days ago

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

BabyHopes4Me said:


> Wow, this is a super lucky thread!!! Just popping in and hoping some of it will rub off on me!
> 
> Huge congrats to all of you BFP ladies!!! :happydance:

Fingers crossed
 
x


----------



## 28329

So, all day today I had absolutely no cm but now I've got nasty white cm that resembles snot and there's loads of it! Yuk. Am due in 6/7 days. Only 10dpo so still early.


----------



## Krippy

I have had a stuffy nose and itchy eyes when I was pregnant with RJ and it was one of the first symptoms that made me wonder if I was pregnant this time. It lasted my whole pregnancy with RJ! Could not breathe at all!


----------



## rooster100

Just stalked this entire thread! Took me about an hour to read it, I had snotty cm that was brown in colour but more like manky lumps of snot now! 
Babybumphope and delighted for you, feel I have been in any a thread with you and it's good to see some of us are getting bfps! 
Im not holding much hope as I have had awful af cramps for the last few days :( X


----------



## 28329

I just went for my last pee of the night and noticed brown streaks of blood in my cm. I've never had that before!!


----------



## Helena_

Good luck girls! I'll waiting for more bfps to add!


----------



## HelloKelye

BabyBumpHope said:


> hellokelye - i also had a really bad cold/borderline flu around my fertile time. My stuffy nose stayed until only a couple of days ago
> 
> x

Hey BabyBumpHOpe, congrats on ur BFP!!! :)

It's wierd, all day yesterday, I was tired and my whole body ached. Today (9dpo) I'm feeling just fine. This afternoon I've been having this... ache is 1 inch under my belly button but positioned a little to the left...

I DO hope this is my month. 10+ years of sorrow and heartbreak... :cry:


----------



## MommyH

Good luck I'm saying a little prayer for you!! Are you testing tomorrow? I am testing at midnight....lol that's technically tomorrow right? I'm really hoping to surprise my hubby when he gets home from work at 12:30am!


----------



## Helena_

good luck!!!! keep us posted!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MommyH said:


> Good luck I'm saying a little prayer for you!! Are you testing tomorrow? I am testing at midnight....lol that's technically tomorrow right? I'm really hoping to surprise my hubby when he gets home from work at 12:30am!

My fingers and everything else crossable is crossed for you, hope you get a bfp this cycle. I am testing tomorrow too, mine is probably a long shot as ff took away my cross hairs a few day ago and now says that I might not have o'd yet. I am not sure what to believe, but OPKs were positive 16 days ago, so I am testing tomorrow one last time before I give up on this cycle and wait around some more for another ovulation or af.


----------



## Krippy

I can't wait to hear the update on all the tests tomorrow! FX'd for you all!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'll be looking out to hopefully see some :bfp:s plastered here!


----------



## Bells81

Exciting times ahead today then ladies! I amd keeping everything crossed that we see some more bfp's. This thread is soooooo lucky that I am sure we will.

Helena and Krippy - did i read earlier on that you are having bloods today? Good luck ladies, all will be fine!

We don't get any of that in the UK - just wait till our scan at 12 weeks. All doctors go by is the fact that us ladies tell them we have a positive test!!! With my boys, they didn't even test as they say home hpt are so accurate that they don't need too!!!

crazy huh?!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. No more spotting this morning. Abundant creamy cm now. I haven't tested, will wait until 14dpo. Looking forward to some more bfp's.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck to all the testers - snotty CM all the way!!!!!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Krippy

Any updates Ladies...I am holding my breath over here!

I am being sent for bloods to confirm and I am considered high risk so I will be having lots of blood taken and lots of ultrasounds and NSTs! Lots of doctor visits this time around! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Ff was right that I didn't ovulate. Bfn on what should have been 17dpo. Time to work out and whip my but into shape, need to get the blood circulating and distract myself from thinking about ttc. Although a future LO motivated me a lot last time I lost 13 pounds...

Can't wait on yalls blood results and for more bfps to roll in! Don't worry about me, I will do my best to join yall with a bfp in a month or two :)


----------



## MommyH

I got a bfn :( I'm devastated :( had a major meltdown, poor dh. GL to the rest of you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MommyH said:


> I got a bfn :( I'm devastated :( had a major meltdown, poor dh. GL to the rest of you!

:hugs: It's okay, you still have a chance. You are only 13dpo right? I viewed some 13dpo test and I can't see a line on most of them, even if they are positive. When are you due for af?


----------



## MommyH

I don't have af on my own, I have to take provera to induce a withdrawal bleed so I will start that at 16dpo for 10 days then have a af and then another round of clomid I'm assuming, I will call my dr tomorrow, today I don't want to leave my bed...I'm actually 12dpo my ticker is wrong.


----------



## Dahlia2007

that's still pretty early Mommy! I'm still hoping for you!


----------



## Helena_

Sorry, girls. :( had my blood drawn Today and will find out tomorrow. Honestly, wonder if I am pregnant or if the two things that said I ovulated were wrong? idk


----------



## Krippy

Helena_Lynn said:


> Sorry, girls. :( had my blood drawn Today and will find out tomorrow. Honestly, wonder if I am pregnant or if the two things that said I ovulated were wrong? idk

Why don't you think you are pregnant Helena!? Keep positive! I got blood today too...so excited to hear where my HCG is at.

I did a digi on Sunday and got a big YES! It was a wonderful feeling! I am having period like cramps...I had them with RJ. Feels good to know the LO is making itself comfortable! Funny taste in my mouth and starving are the other symptoms I seem to be having! I am on :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs: To all of you girls...Don't give up hope! You will all have your LOs soon! :)


----------



## Helena_

Just paranoid haha. I guess I just can't imagine it


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Helena_Lynn said:


> Just paranoid haha. I guess I just can't imagine it

Don't be paranoid, you got two lines on your hpt for a reason. I am sure the blood work will come back just fine!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey I was wondering if I could get some advise me and ot been ttc for a few months this month I got af ( not so sure it was) a week early but stopped after bout 2 days I have never been this short then yesterday day af was due I got a blob of jelly like yellow cm I had a cold that it gave me for bout 2/3 days too is this a good sign or am I just being hopeful


----------



## kilo

I know this is old but got BFP yest and today, and loads of snotty Cm started today lol


----------

